
Twitter co-founder Biz Stone is leaving Twitter for Obvious reason - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2011/06/29/twitter-co-founder-biz-stone-leaving-twitter-for-obvious-reason/
======
mitchellboy
i wonder if he wishes he had been turfed out of Twitter so he had more time to
invent Square?

